# Biete Upgrade WinCCflexible 2008 advanced



## TimoK (9 März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe hier aus einer Fehlbestellung ein Upgrade WinCC flexible 2008 advanced 
für ein Upgrade von flexible 2004/2005/2007 auf die 2008er Version

Siemens Artikelnummer 6AV6613-0AA51-3CE5

Die Software ist orginal eingepackt und eingeschweißt, natürlich mit Lizenz auf USB usw.

Verkauf mit ordentlicher Rechnung, Neupreis 440€

Preisvorstellung 350€ VHB zzgl. Mwst

Gruß
Timo


----------

